# Paw pads peeling. Calloused?



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around as much as usual. Been busy with work, trying to find a new job and a team mate of mine and I were training for fights that both fell through (sad face). But I'm back now haha 

Well this morning I worked Whitman on the spring pole and flirt pole. After he cooled down and was ready to eat, I was taking a look at his nails since they need a trimming and I noticed on one of his pads, there was a piece hanging off. I know the bottoms of paws are sensitive so I kind of poked at it to see how he reacted. He showed no pain so I twisted it off. Then I noticed on another one, there was a bigger crack that peeled off in a bigger piece.

Now I was very gentle while doing this to not cause discomfort to him, but Whit seemed fine about it. Now my question is, do paw pads callous? I used to do a lot of heavy labor at my old job and my callouses would peel, but I'm not sure if it happens with dogs and if it does, if its normal. How should I deal with them? Would it be ok to gently peel off little bits or maybe cut them off with human nail cutters?

If it matters, they peeled near the toes, about a centimeter under the nails.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you keep your dog on concrete? 

Years ago my Alaskan Malemute had same problem. His pads got real dry and cracked. It was due to being on the hot surface throughout day. I forgot what I used, but it was some type of white oak ointment...perhaps the Aloe Vera gel would work also. I put him onto grass after that and problem never came back. 

Clippers would work as long as you cut the dry skin (dead skin), which is insensitive.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have that problem with Ecko, several people on here recommended bag balm. It helps a little.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bag balm is great to help soften the pad and help with peeling but also tuff pads is a spray you can put on the pad to toughen them up and keep them from having those issues too.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. It seems like its not uncommon, hence the similar replies . I don't keep him on the concrete all day, we have a doggy door, so he comes and goes as he pleases between the house and the backyard. I guess since he wasn't in pain while walking and while I was removing the pieces, it might not be a big deal. I'll just have to be careful while removing them and paying attention how he moves.

As for bag balm, is it sold at the usual pet stores like petco or petsmart? I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for those types of products as well as the spray 

Thanks for the help again!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can find bag balm at almost any place including Walmart and it is probably cheaper there.

and here is tuff pads
TUF-FOOT - Dog Paw Care, Foot Care, Horse Hoof Care. Foot Pad and Skin toughener-Protect and toughen your dog's paws.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I use this on Izzo for a week before we go camping or anywhere I know her pads are gonna get a beatin , works wonders
Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog


----------

